# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 14-05: Laughter - Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​ 


Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 10 June 2014*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 14-05:

*Table of Contents*


Myen'Tal - Blooded

Xabre - In the Face of Fate

HonourableMan - Grin and Bear It

Dave T Hobbit - Chuckle
​


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting range of styles and approaches this month. After an amount of consideration:

1st place: HonorableMan, Grin and Bear It, 3 pts
2nd place: Xabre, In the Face of Fate, 2 pts
3rd place: Myen'Tal, Blooded, 1 pt


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm gonna go with *drumroll*

Chuckle
Grin & Bear It
Blooded

Nice to see you getting back in the game, Dave.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1)Grin and Bear It, HonorableMan, 3pt
2)Chuckle, Dave T Hobbit, 2pt
3)In The Face of Fate, Xabre, 1pt

Didn't expect to do well this month, the topic proved difficult for me to work with, but nothing ventured, nothing gained :grin:. Nice stories, everyone.


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Mmm, choices, choices...

1st place: Dave T Hobbit, Chuckle, 3 points
2nd place: Myen'tal, Blooded, 2 points
3rd Place: Xabre, In the Face of Fate, 1 point


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

1st: dave t hobbit - Chuckle

2nd: blooding - Myen'tal

3rd: face of fate - Xabre


I had a few vague ideas for this one, but the deadline caught up to me by surprise and I wasn't to get anything together in time. I was kind of hoping someone would attempt a comedy piece


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> I was kind of hoping someone would attempt a comedy piece


Are you suggesting my entry did not bring the funny?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

it did bring the chills!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

And the results are:

1st place: *Dave T Hobbit*
2nd place: *HonorableMan*
3rd place: *Myen'Tal

*Well done all.


----------

